

New technique allows non-artists to draw complex perspective accurately - usedtolurk
http://www.architizer.com/en_us/blog/dyn/29817/3d-drawing-machine-allows-viewer-to-trace-onto-reality/

======
usedtolurk
The intro goes on a bit, but the penny drops 2 minutes in.

